# Location of AUX jack in a 2005 F350 w/indash 6 disc changer?



## D0N1NY (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi folks. I have an 05 f350 with the premium in dash 6 disc am fm radio. I'd like to plug in my XM satellite reciver or an MP3 player.

The 6 disc in dash am/fm radio has an AUX button but when I push it, the radio reads "NO AUX"... which I assume means there's either no AUX jack at all OR there's an AUX jack (that I can't find) & nothing is connected to it. 

My first question... did a 3.5mm AUX jack ever come in the F350 truck with the premium radio. If yes, where would it be? 


thanks :balloon:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

It does not have one. Those AUX jacks are standard across the Ford Visteon platform. They all say it but they don't all have it.

You will need to find a PIE, USA Spec, Blitz, or other brand of auxiliary input convertor.
Here's an example.
USA Spec iPod® Interface for Ford Connects your iPod to select 2005-up Ford factory stereos with the satellite tuner installed at Crutchfield.com

Here's another BUT!!!!!! it requires a reprogram of the radio so the radio knows what to do when the AUX button is pressed.
Ford Line In AUX Cable | OEM Auto Parts Co.

Others will chime in hopefully with more options/advice.


----------



## D0N1NY (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. 

Would you think it would be smarter, less expensive and less complicated to just have a new head unit (w/AUX input) installed?

I really like the stock radio and was hoping to leave the truck stock (for higher resale value) but I am not against replacing the 6 disc unit with something aftermarket.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

You would have a better quality unit overall (assuming you didn't buy some flea market stuff) 

A head unit is an easily replaceable item. Nothing needs to be cut, modified, or damaged to install an aftermarket one or put the stock one back in when you are ready to sell. A head unit should have zero impact on your resale value.


----------



## D0N1NY (Sep 9, 2013)

thanks guys. 

I used to be into car stereo big time about 25-30 years ago. I actually had the first in dash CD head unit made for a vehicle. It was a sony cdx-r7 (later I traded up to the CDX-R88). Coupled with boston acoustics 941 & 951 seperates ...each set powered by an ADS P80 plate amp. The two 6x9 boston acoustic subwoofers were powered by a Harman Kardon HK260 amp (and later, a carver m240). A yamaha active crossover controlling everything. 

All this in a 1973 VW westfalia camper van. :laugh:

Anyway...

Now I'm 46 and have recently bought my dream truck (f350 king ranch dually, diesel crewcab). I am not so inclined to go tearing into my dash or cutting holes for speakers like I did in that old VW.  

I just bought a new Dual XDVD3201 head unit on ebay for $144. This seems to have everything I need. It even has an input for a backup camera. 









I really want the steering wheel controls to continue to work as they do now. What else should I buy for the install? 

Is there anyone out here around Albany NY who might like to CAREFULLY install this unit for me? :2thumbsup:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

D0N1NY said:


> I just bought a new Dual XDVD3201 head unit on ebay for $144. This seems to have everything I need. It even has an input for a backup camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To keep your steering wheel controls you need to get either this:
PAC SWI-RC Steering wheel control interface — connects your car's steering wheel audio controls to an aftermarket stereo at Crutchfield.com

or this:
Axxess ASWC-1 Steering wheel control interface — connects your car's steering wheel audio controls to an aftermarket stereo at Crutchfield.com


----------



## D0N1NY (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks I just got the axxess from ebay for $46. Crutchfield wanted $80! 

I have another question... would a simple USB camera... plugged into either of the head units front or rear USB port... work?


----------

